# old hens and culls



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

This is perfect. I have two barran hens (Birmingham Rollers) that need homes. I do not want to cull these old girls but nor can I allow the stock loft to get over crowded. These old girls can not be flown. Also have a few culls (young birds). That can be flown. But they are culls !!!! . I live in North Central Calif. All of these birds are healthy and have been Vac. for PMV. And are tame.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there, are you willing to ship around the US? Yong


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

ditto... whould you be willing to ship and do you think they would mix in a loft with homers?


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

If you guys want to send a box and pay shipping then shipping is no problem. 
Other than the old hens you can fly any of these. They do perform but not up to my standard. And most are short on depth or infrequent. Non are unstable as these are never allowed to leave the property and are culled. One of these is not a bad spinner but he's from a pair from outside of my family and he pretty much just leaves the roof when he darn wll feels like it LOL . when he feels like it he'll go up and join the kit and show some real potential, this is odd because most of these type of birds won't kit which is a real no no around here (but so is flying only when the urge hits you). I cannot stress enough that these are my "CULLS" And this is a competition loft and other than low performance standards these are not problem birds (other than the one I described) . As for living with homers, yes they will do fine, but trying to fly together te rollers will just work on trying to keep up. You can e-mail me at [email protected] , And my name is Scott


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I was reading this again. Are these all Rollers or are some of the young birds homing pigeons?


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thankyou Motherlofts, for your offer and for your 
consideration for these unwanted birds.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Carl. doesn't seem to be much interest in them though , I think that I may have scared em off with the "cull" thing LOL. The fact is these arent bad birds by any means and all true culls are culled. the kit boxes are full with 04 birds and I have a solid A team also. These are birds that did not make the A team and are all 03 birds. These are all sibblings to the same birds that won me the California State fly last year and many of these were late hatch that may no be fully deveiloped yet. One way or another though these are going down the road.
Scott


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Motherlodelofts said:


> Thanks Carl. doesn't seem to be much interest in them though , I think that I may have scared em off with the "cull" thing LOL. The fact is these arent bad birds by any means and all true culls are culled. the kit boxes are full with 04 birds and I have a solid A team also. These are birds that did not make the A team and are all 03 birds. These are all sibblings to the same birds that won me the California State fly last year and many of these were late hatch that may no be fully deveiloped yet. One way or another though these are going down the road.
> Scott


  

ummmm... you're not going to kill them are you?


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

No I'm not going to kill them, I only kill the weak,sick and unstable.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I think your offer is the best thing for the pigeon fancier that wishes to purchase quality, safe and young birds at a most fair price (box and shipping costs only). 
Hang in there for a short while longer, if you can.
Something will develop.
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm torn... I'm thinking of taking some of these in, but at the same time, I know I've got my hands full with the 9 I have and a lot to learn.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Zig there is no reason to take them if you if you all ready have your hands full. Trust me I have no problem giving pigeons away. Just thought that I would make the offer if anyone wanted a few. I never sell birds and allways give away the excess birds.


----------

